# "Phantom versus MiG-21 (Fighter Performance in Practice)”



## michael82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, "Phantom versus MiG-21 (Fighter Performance in Practice)” appeared at Amazon...

Amazon.com: Phantom versus MiG-21: How to do split-S in MiG-21 within 3000 ft and Unexploited low speed maneuverability (Fighter Performance in Practice): dipl. ing. Predrag Pavlovic, dipl. ing. Nenad Pavlovic: Books


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 22, 2011)

I wonder if the film rights are available? A sure fire box office smash.


----------



## michael82 (Feb 28, 2011)

Who knows...Combat scenario was on History channel; how it was possible is in the book....

FIGHTER PERFORMANCE IN PRACTICE ... - Google Books

http://http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=%22Phantom+versus+MiG-21%22&x=22&y=22


----------

